# Maggie is MOST DEFINITELY a female



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

She laid an egg. At first she took an interest in it but the next day she sort of ignored it. I guess she knew it was no good.

She had bunched herself up in a corner and when I came near her, she started to beak me. That's when I knew it was serious. I kept thinking to myself, I think she's going to lay an egg. Sure enough after a bit of grunting, out came an egg. Like I said, at first she took an interest in it but then she sort of ignored it.

I guess I can expect more of these in the future.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2008)

just so you know alot of pigeons dont bother with their eggs til the second one is layed and thats when they get serious on leying on them so give her at least til the second one til you see what shes gonna do


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations on your 1st egg.!!!
 

The second egg should arrive 48 hours later.

Let her keep them as long as she wants, she may want you to share the nest duties!!!

If you are worried about them breaking you can replace them with plastic dummy eggs.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well she took an interest in the egg today. She started lying on it. The second one hasn't come yet, but every once in a while, she gets into that "laying" position. It might come soon.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, I think that's just WONDERFUL, Garye!! HOW FUN!!

Give that Maggie HUGS and SCRITCHES from

Squeaks & Shi

Looking forward to egg updates!

ALL THE BEST TO YOU BOTH!!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I have a pic of the new mother with her eggs. The second one came today while I was out on an errand. She has taken her role as mother very seriously. I moved one and I thought she was going to have a heart attack. She was panting frantically. (Don't touch those eggs!)


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2008)

yeah once they get into momma mode they are a whole different pigeon lol


----------

